# My Stuff



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

*Updated as of 11-2-2009

Display: Samsung LN52B750 
Mains: Boston Acoustics VR3s
Center: Boston Acoustics VR1
Surrounds: Boston Acoustics VR1s
Rears: Ascend Acoustics CMT-340s
Subwoofer: Dual Avalanche 18 LLT Sonosubs (13hz tuning)
AV Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5890
Amplification: (2) Carvin HD1800
HD DVD Player: Toshiba HD-A2
DVD Player: Panasonic DVD-S77
Blue Ray Player: Sony PS3 Slim
HD Receiver: DISH Network VIP211
VCR: Zenith VC-S442
Video Game Consoles: Atari 7800, Nintendo Entertainment System, Sega Genesis, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Xbox 360, PS3 Slim
Casette Player: Realistic Dolby Casette Player SCT-19 (pride of my system! :bigsmile: )
Power Outlet Strips: Belkin BE112230 Surge Protector, Powerlink Rack Mount 20 Amp Power Strip 
Cables: Assorted Monoprice and DIY
Acoustic Pannels: DIY Broadband - fiberglass batting/polyester fiber innards, rigid polyester fabric outer layers


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you still use your cassette deck? 
I've got a nice Dolby-S, 3-head cassette deck that just collects dust, but for which I have much unfounded pride in ownership for.

JCD


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Could you tell me what brand name are your equipment racks?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

My father was going to throw that cassette player in the trash about 3 years ago so decided I'd put it in my system in the rare circumstance I or anybody visiting would need or want to playa cassette. I listened to a few cassettes on it a couple years ago - Beach Boys, Over the Top Soundtrack, Michael Jacson Thriller - and man did they stink. Its main duty is just to fill a spot on my rack.

I searched a long time for a tv stand and audio rack style that I liked and had the proper dimensions to no avail, and just as I was ready to build a baltic birch credenza myself, I stumbled upon these pieces at Walmart of all places. Total cost was something like $220 for all 3, just an insane low price, and the shelves are quite roomy. I think the brand name was Home Life or something like that, deinitely not anything recognizable. I built the bottom piece of the tv stand myself to raise the tv ~10" to get the height right for my center speaker - it matches pretty well.


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Very Nice, congratulations on such a nice setup :T It looks very tidy

Boy oh boy does that sonosub look mean compaired with the mains bet is sounds mean to, just a question where (if you have one) is your BFD?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't use one, I have always been lucky in terms of achieving flat in room FR without the need for EQ. The second sub will be on the left just as soon as I can find a belt sander to borrow from someone at work. Been waiting a long time to get the second one going :rant:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Another one? Will the driver same as the first one, an Avalanche 18 ?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, I've got two more Avalanche 18s waiting to be put to use.


----------

